# For those who have TSC stores available



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tractor Supply has an awesome sale going on for the next few weeks!
Standlee Alfalfa Timothy cubes are $2 off per bag AND Manna Pro goat mineral is on sale for $8 a bag..... lots of other goodies for critters too!!

This would be the time to stock up! I plan to


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, Liz!

I love TSC, and am usually there at least twice a week...to my hubby's dismay...LOL!!
Time to make a run to the store tomorrow, I'm sure I can find something to buy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I could always use more mineral.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I go to TSC a lot too. Just bought some Purina Cattle minerals for the goats. They love them  Plus, I can give them to the cows too. I have too many to afford $8 for an 8 lb bag of minerals, my girls are all heavily pregnant and going through lots of minerals right now.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm there so much they know me by name


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Liz! We found a TSC that is about 15 minutes away, and I'd been planning to try and get over there, so I'll have to go check it out! I will have to pick up some mineral! We have a little left, but need to get some soon and our feed store doesn't sell goat mineral.


I bought some from Southern States last summer that they wouldn't touch  I bought it in another county, but not sure if our local store has the same one or something different.
I wish TSC sold it in big bags, but with the price I could pick up a few bags


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Liz! I was planning on going there this week anyway to spend my gift card from my Secret Santa...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

WoW thank you, my goats are on a total mineral kick right now!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Liz! I was just there last night but had not seen this thread yet. Needless to say I will have to be back there this weekend anyway. I normally only go once a week but will have to make it a double this one 

I wonder if the Standlee Alfalfa pellets are on sale too? hummm I should have pay more attention last night but I just walk straight in and get what I want. They all know me by heart even with them changing staff at our store. They always beg for me to bring in new baby goats during kidding season.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Hmm my BF works there and he has failed to mention this sale~~ thanks Liz for ratting him out!!! I used to work there too-my favorite job ever!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Liz. I always watch for there sales on goat an sheep fence. The redbrand is the only way to go IMO. I bought some cheaper wire took me twice as long to put up half as much lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Thanks for the heads up Liz. I always watch for there sales on goat an sheep fence. The redbrand is the only way to go IMO. I bought some cheaper wire took me twice as long to put up half as much lol.


I highly agree! Well but I have actually never tried any other brand but it goes up very nice. Most lots I used the goat and sheep but a few I actually used the field fencing depending on the sale price when needed.

Hummm If any one uses Dover for horse stuff I think I got the coupon code somewhere if you want $10 off. (message me so I don't steal the TSC thread  )


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Thanks Liz! I was just there last night but had not seen this thread yet. Needless to say I will have to be back there this weekend anyway. I normally only go once a week but will have to make it a double this one
> 
> I wonder if the Standlee Alfalfa pellets are on sale too? hummm I should have pay more attention last night but I just walk straight in and get what I want. They all know me by heart even with them changing staff at our store. They always beg for me to bring in new baby goats during kidding season.


YES!!! The pellets are also on sale.:clap:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

mnblonde said:


> Hmm my BF works there and he has failed to mention this sale~~


Oh boy! There should for be serious consequences for that oversight!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Went there today... the alfalfa and timothy pellets are on sale, as well as the cubes. I was able to pick up a bag of just alfalfa pellets for $10 because it had been opened, but I think those still full price. The sale (at least in my area) is on until Feb. 24th.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thats awesome..i need alfalfa pellets..so i'm headed there instead of rural king..Thanks liz..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I went there yesterday to grab a few things. Got the goat mineral  
We have alfalfa hay we've been saving for nursing does, so don't need the other stuff. 

I was so disappointed they didn't sell dog sweaters! Do they usually not sell them? I wanted to pick up one or two for baby goats.


----------



## Centermile (Oct 6, 2009)

I went to our TSC last Sunday. Did pick up some Manna Pro minerals. 
My gals must have been sick and tired of the Purina minerals because their plowing down the Manna Pro like it's the best thing since sliced bread. 
That's some extra yummy stuff apparently. 
Have to go back and pick up some more before the sale ends.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that I helped you all out! I intend on getting another pair of those PVC slop boots as well...on sale for $12 a pair 

They are very helpful in the snow as well as in the mud left behind....


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Will be going to stock up today! I need to exchange a pair of boots anyway, I got the pink/brown Justins for my best friends wedding- camo and cowgirl boots. Only bad thing is they only ever have 1 or two bags of minerals at a time when I go, so I'll have to start going a couple times a week and taking out all their supplies. lol


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Not sure what we will have in my store, I would prefer pellets but if I can't get them, how do you guys feed the cubes?


----------

